# Südafrika Reisebericht



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Da kriegt man doch richtig Lust auf Fernreisen, toller Bericht, tolle Tipps, tolle Fotos, einfach klasse:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/bericht_sa.htm


----------

